# Flounder



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

What’s the best way to pull an flounder from the Surf. I have never caught one ever!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I haven't caught any in the surf, but I have caught quite a few fishing from shore. I just pull them up onto the sand. I don't think I've ever lost one when doing that.

If you haven't caught flounder before, they tend to grab a bait, move off with it, stop and then chew/swallow it. If you try to set the hook when you first feel them, you will probably pull the bait from their mouths.

When fishing with live bait I would let them swim off with it, and then I'd wait for a good bit after they stopped. Come to think of it, I don't remember ever setting the hook - I would just start reeling them in.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

3" New Penny Gulp Shrimp on a 1/2 ounce standup jighead...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to catch them using pompano jigs around the pier pilings.


----------

